# Help! Cat just got a sip of chocolate milk!



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

I had my bowl from my cereal sitting on my bed with a little bit of the chocolatey milk fromy cereal left in it. Onyx jumped up on the bed and I wasn't paying much attention to him because I was watching TV but the next thing I know, I hear lapping and see him drinking up the chocolate milk! I grabbed it immediately and took it to dump but he definitely got some. What should I do??


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

It may depend on the chocolate milk? or the chocolate cereal you ate, how much cacao is in there, and how much he ingested.
If he's exhibiting signs of symptoms like those mentioned on this link, I'd take him in the the e-vet asap.

Cats Chocolate - Chocolate Poisoning In Cats | Feline Nutrition

Hoping all the best for Onyx.

Btw, he might just have diarrhea from drinking the milk.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He'll be fine. Might have a little gas or diarrhea if it was a lot of milk (some cats are lactose intolerant). 

My guys always finish my cereal milk. They hover over me like vultures and freak out if I tip the bowl up and try to drink it myself...


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, that makes me feel a lot better! The cereal was cocoa krispies, so the only chocolate was from the cereal. According to the box, it contains 2% or less of semisweet chocolate. And he really only got a couple laps before I snatched it from him. I will watch him closely for any signs of chocolate poisoning from that article, thank you so much. From what you.guys have said, though, I think he'll be fine. I hope so at least!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A cat has to eat a fairly significant (to them) amount of theobromine before it becomes an emergency.

Here's a general guideline for a 10lb cat that I found: 
1.5 tablespoons of dry cocoa powder
One square of unsweetened baking chocolate
20g (0.7 oz.) of 70-85% dark chocolate
25g (0.9 oz.) of 60-69% dark chocolate
33g (1.2 oz.) of 45-59% dark chocolate
A thin slice of chocolate cake with chocolate frosting
78g (2.7 oz.) of milk chocolate candies
5 tablespoons of chocolate syrup
23 Hershey’s Kisses (about a third of an 11-ounce bag)
2 packages of regular M&Ms
2 whole 3 Musketeers bars
Reese’s Pieces contain only trace amounts of theobromine

Even I don't usually (stress on USUALLY) eat more than that in one day.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...great... now I"m jonesing for chocolate....


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Haha I can always go for chocolate!! The good news is, he doesn't even seem to have any diarrhea and only minimal gas if any. Looks like we got through this one unscathed lol. Although I'm sure he'll do something else to try my nerves soon haha


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm glad he's OK with no side effects. I didn't suffer any either from the Carmello bar I bought on the way home.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank goodness he is ok. They can be such worries!


----------

